# Trout support



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm thinking about buying the dvd, have heard good things by reading the forums in there. What can I expect to learn and is it worth the $$$


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

You'll learn every thing from A-Z, Deff worth the money, buy all of them! Tobin goes into great detail. And he's always here if you need him anytime. Good luck


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

knowledge take years to get. any shortcut in that process is worth it in my opinion


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Buy, buy, buy.


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok, thanks. The whole deal is 138? Or is there a bigger package


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

I'll split it with you, CJ.
I've been thinking about getting those for a couple of years.
Just not sure I want to clean all those extra fish....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Troutsupport helps you not suck at fishing.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

The DVD's are worth every penny and then some. They have proably cut 18 months of learning curve time off for me. They will help you put more fish in the boat and help you with figuring out signs that will make you a better angler.


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

battleredtexan said:


> I'll split it with you, CJ.
> I've been thinking about getting those for a couple of years.
> Just not sure I want to clean all those extra fish....


Lol, you keep following me around and you may have that issue :rotfl:


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

*This*



sgrem said:


> Troutsupport helps you not suck at fishing.


This should be on the cover of Tobin's website


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Not only buy the set..... watch them. Watch them a couple of time to catch what you missed the first couple of times.


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

The DVDs are worth every penny. The videos made me aware of situations that I saw but didn't really understand what I was seeing. I have had viewing parties with my son and sister who love fishing more than me. Great educational tool.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Absolutely worth the $$. Bought the entire set and watched them many times.


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Best instructional videos out there, bar none.

:texasflag


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, we take all your acknowledgements to heart. Nothing better to us than see anglers progressing no matter what level one is starting at. 

Here's a note that came in from another board from 'FingerMullet'-
"Yes!! Your videos are amazing!! I received mine a few weeks back.. I watched them a few times (my wife thought I was crazy) & tried my luck this past Tuesday at LHL & was successful!! Many things I had overlooked or never noticed on the water came to light on Tuesday.. "I can see now" said the blind man!!"

Even posted this pic with it


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

When you consider the cost of the 4 pack is less than one guided fishing trip and the knowledge you stand to gain is more than you will get in 10 guided fishing trips with guides that actually try to educate you, it's a bargain! I've been fishing for about 50 years and even I learned things from watching these videos. As a matter of fact, I think I'll be watching mine again real soon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Dead on Bull Red... in the 4 pack there are nearly a dozen guides giving tons of info and we add all the graphics to what they are talking about and explain why each scenario works. Thanks for the props brotha.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And here is one that came in recently from YakLash - Andy is a very seasoned angler and here's what he said. 

"I'll admit I was doing some things wrong  :lol: and I have improved my preparation and trip planning, especially related to how to read satellite images." Andy B


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

It is definitely worth the purchase. It takes what you know or think you know and helps you put it all together.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

It`s not fool proof though, some of us still suck at fishing even after having watched the DVD`s a couple of times. Coming to TX from another continent i needed to shorten the learning curve - these DVD`s came in handy and still practice most of whats on there and its helped a whole bunch!!


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep, I watched both the ones I got and it's very informative. Glad I did it and can't wait to get on the water and see what I can find! Thanks


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

I'll add that not just the DVDs are worth the money. I sent Tobin a message this morning about 615, and when I checked the site at 9 or so he had already replied. I don't mean he replied with a 3 line vague, "stop bothering me answer either". This cat broke down a good strategy for the weekend. Talked about lure presentation, weather and what to look for in the area I was hoping to target. I am still very new to the salt water game on my own, and I can't begin to tell you how much help T has been. Trout Support has been invaluable but Customer Support is even better. 
:texasflag


----------



## Rockyfrog (Jan 13, 2015)

Worth every penny. Even an experienced angler could still watch them more than once and continue to learn. The videos are a collection of years of professional knowledge put together in a very professional, thorough, easy to understand manner.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Got mine in the mail yesterday...


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

Cjw_990 said:


> I'm thinking about buying the dvd, have heard good things by reading the forums in there. What can I expect to learn and is it worth the $$$


 I bought them a few weeks ago and have not watched all. IMO I think its too technical for normal, everyday conditions and circumstances. its easy to set up scenarios on a power point to illustrate influnces, but when you get out on the water you fish with what you have and find. I understand it serves as a guide for your best chances, but its not practical for everyday fishin..but buy them and spread the love by lending to friends


----------



## jeffww (May 12, 2015)

Which trout support DVDs should I pick up if I'm a mostly shore bound angler? I wade the surf and flats around 30% of the time and fish rock groins and jetties the rest of the time.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

If you are shore bound and you're new to reading sign on the water the Limits DVD will apply from now all summer threw fall. It's what I use 90% of the time from April - Nov... this year we're a month a head of schedule. The other would be the Shallow Redfish DVD.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

madbayrunner said:


> I bought them a few weeks ago and have not watched all. IMO I think its too technical for normal, everyday conditions and circumstances. its easy to set up scenarios on a power point to illustrate influnces, but when you get out on the water you fish with what you have and find. I understand it serves as a guide for your best chances, but its not practical for everyday fishin..but buy them and spread the love by lending to friends


Really? IMO it must be one of the most "dumbed down" and professionally constructed (*with pictures*) set of instructional fishing dvd`s that i have watched. Ive never fished and the bay systems in the US before but after having watched these a couple of times and with a little bit of common sense and time on the water it all snapped into place. Pretty simple really - actually, my 9yr old who`s watched the DVD`s with me points out relation to some of the DVD`s we`ve watched while out fishing in the bay. It`s a great way to get up to speed and give you a solid foundation for when trying to locate fish. Money well spent.


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

GeeTee said:


> Really? IMO it must be one of the most "dumbed down" and professionally constructed (*with pictures*) set of instructional fishing dvd`s that i have watched. Ive never fished and the bay systems in the US before but after having watched these a couple of times and with a little bit of common sense and time on the water it all snapped into place. Pretty simple really - actually, my 9yr old who`s watched the DVD`s with me points out relation to some of the DVD`s we`ve watched while out fishing in the bay. It`s a great way to get up to speed and give you a solid foundation for when trying to locate fish. Money well spent.


^^^ 
Agree


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

madbayrunner said:


> I bought them a few weeks ago and have not watched all. IMO I think its too technical for normal, everyday conditions and circumstances. its easy to set up scenarios on a power point to illustrate influnces, but when you get out on the water you fish with what you have and find. I understand it serves as a guide for your best chances, but its not practical for everyday fishin..but buy them and spread the love by lending to friends


Each person learns in his/her own way, but I couldn't disagree with this more. The DVDs are the best and simplest resource I've come across to learn what you're looking at/for on the water, among MANY other things. From first timers to old timers, there's helpful info in there for everyone.

Keep em comin Tobin!


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yea. I'm going this weekend to look for a few things I saw on the videos. Hopefully it goes well and I'll have a report to come back with.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks GT, CJ, and JT. 

We really just focused on the things that worked. And for those that don't know, we put down our fishing rods and picked up a high quality video camera to shoot video what anglers need to be looking for and where and why, and then made simple animated graphics (no they aren't Pixar) that are clear and communicative. We've had 8 year olds' learn how to fish trout slicks to catch trout in East Bay and then go on to teach their 10 year old cousin in Port Aransas... how cool is that, and it's still the same stuff that works year after year. The time consuming part was learning the professional programs ...Adobe PhotoShop, Illustrator, Apple Motion, and Final Cut Pro Editing Suite ...no powerpoint, and each video took roughly 9 months to a year (the longer ones) of full time editing (10 -14 hours a day, and even pulled some all nighters) to lace the video into the aerial photo images and and graphics with voice over instruction of how to go looking for the fish and how to react to what an angler sees on the water. The information is distilled to what is important, and then also get's very specific when needed. Some of the upper coast top Teaching Guides were also involved and were very generous as they always are ...even if you go with them on their boats today (which I highly recommend and something that will further shorten the learning curve) they'll teach you the tons and we all just wanted anglers to have the tools to grow. Yes... it takes time on the water applying it... and applying it correctly.. that goes without saying. They will shorten the learning curve and we're here to take calls and PM's on how to apply them or really any questions at all to make sure you get your value out of them. 
T


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well went out Friday and Saturday in east bay. Right off the bat started looking for the signs from the video, seen some action over a reef and tried to use the ipilot to get into place... The wind was very strong. Couldn't get over there. We tried for a couple hours and just couldn't deal with the wind. But after watching the vids it opens your eyes to look for things that you probably arleady know to look for but just don't! Overall I'm happy with the purchase and look forward to applying it when the conditions are better.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great work CJ.. you're starting to hunt right.. it will come together soon. Conditions have been tough right now with the high tides and winds. 

Here's another testimonial that came in via email today 

"I plan on buying another video. I really love the Redfish video and want to get the limits video next. It has already helped me out. This video has even giving me enough confidence in 3 outings after watching it that I am planning on entering my first LSKS tournament this summer. Have been wanting to do that for a year now." from Jerry Mills


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Y'all have fun this weekend, be careful and give the others 'that just don't know' a little room this weekend. 

Think through the conditions and fish where the fish, not where we hope they are. Good luck guys. 

And if you can't make it to the water, there are some great deals this weekend at the fishing show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishHide Sportswear (May 10, 2013)

*A Lot of Info*

I've said it a bunch...Make sure your pause and rewind feature work on your remote. There is a ton of usable information. Beyond the info it also reminds you to consider more thoroughly things you already knew and how to connect the dots between new and known info...



Cjw_990 said:


> I'm thinking about buying the dvd, have heard good things by reading the forums in there. What can I expect to learn and is it worth the $$$


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin does a great job when he is working and not fishing. All the dvd's are great and afaik the best ones on the market.


The only problem is getting him back started on the Flounder DVD. 

Hey Tobin- When will the flounder dvd be out this summer for the fall run?  

Jim


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

Let me give you a first hand testament to the DVD's and Trout Support's outstanding customer service. I recently purchased the 4 DVD set from Trout Support and Tobin gave me a great military discount. First Kudos! 
I received the DVD's fast and have now watched them twice each! They are so easy to follow and so much information that I had to go back and listen to the good parts again. The info about each segment of finding fish is so thorough and to the point that it makes understanding the information easy. Second Kudos!
And even today, I had a question about a fishing scenario I was in and Tobin selflessly has been replying to me most of the day to help me understand my scenario better. He showed me where I was going wrong and has pointed me back to the DVD's to help me understand how I was wrong and how to be right! Third Kudos!
You cannot go wrong ordering the entire 4 DVD set. As Tobin explains, Trout and Reds have slightly different tactics on targeting them throughout the year. The DVD's expalin all you need to know and then Trout Support gives you the personal best service from Tobin himself whenever you may have any questions. 
Besides, with a 110% return guarantee you cannot go wrong! I would never return my DVD's! Never! But that's just me...


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm going to get the west galv bay version today at FTU. Supposed to be some good stuff.


----------



## unpredictable (Jul 28, 2011)

Just ordered the 4 pack. I've been looking at them for a while now. Looking forward to watching them and putting the information to use.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

troutsupport said:


> Y'all have fun this weekend, be careful and give the others 'that just don't know' a little room this weekend.
> 
> Think through the conditions and fish where the fish, not where we hope they are. Good luck guys.
> 
> ...


Tobin, are your videos only available via your website or are there any retailers that carry them too?

Ty!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The 4 pack is really a great way to go, it contains a lot of information that is 'cross species'...like learning wind driven current in the shallow redfish dvd and then using it for trout. 

And thank you Lure Junky, here for you, and thank you for serving. 
t


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Very very useful resource. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I have all of them. They are well worth the money! You will learn something new every time you watch one of them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Chickenboy and BM. That's really it, there's a ton on info in them and the anglers that have taken the information and watched and re watched them before and after trips have learned to see the subtle things that make the difference on the water.


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

Tobin is great, he answers all emails and goes the extra mile. I have to order another Speckle trout dvd soon cant seem to find my old one lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well which one did you loose? 

Thanks Hook N Up and turn on your PM settings ;-)
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I love it when you try to provide a guy with some service.


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

I have watched all of them several times. Great Resource!

When will there be a Flounder DVD? 

If not already in progress, I think Chicken boy needs to make an appearance!!!


----------



## Whopper Stopper (Jul 6, 2015)

Been a lifelong bass fisherman growing up fishing in the Atchafalya spillway basin (Bayou Pigeon) and Lake Conroe. Bought a place down on Galveston Island along with new boat and am ready to become a saltwater guy...Have caught a few nice reds and specs without benefit of much knowledge but am looking forward to watching the vids and doing just that (gaining knowledge)...Just bought the 4-pack!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Your bass fishing knowledge will serve you well.. it's just tweaking a couple of key things to adapt it to saltwater. I had grown up fishing the fresh and like you had covered a lot of ground in the fresh. We think you'll like them. Holla if you need anything or would like to discuss any of the strategies. 
t


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you sell those shell necklaces? LOL

Joking aside, i enjoyed all 4 dvd's. 

Thanks for putting out a great product and supporting this forum.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Z said:


> Do you sell those shell necklaces? LOL
> 
> Joking aside, i enjoyed all 4 dvd's.
> 
> Thanks for putting out a great product and supporting this forum.


Aweeeee, you're just JEALOUS ;-) LOL..

Thanks Z, and you are welcome.


----------



## joedaddy (Oct 13, 2013)

IMO the DVD'S break down not only how to catch fish but the reason that you fish that way. Why you see signs, how to see the signs, what the fish are doing, why they are doing this. It really breaks it down to the to basics and explains why with detailed visuals. Great DVD'S. If you have fished all your life as an avid angler then you may know some of it but I promise you will learn more!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Joe. We appreciate it. And you are dead Brotha. Once one has it down, they can go to any bay system and catch trout and reds as well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another little note that came through the site recently 

"the only downside to these videos was having to admit that i was doing everything wrong. these sure would have saved me alot of money in gas and sun screen. not to mention the money spent at the fish market..." - Sean Stuckey


----------



## mrrayburn (Mar 17, 2016)

I received my Trout Support DVDs about a week ago and I have watched them 2 times already! They are so full of great information... and, it's really great to see the guys fishing the SAME places that I fish.

Tobin has the absolute BEST customer service. I have PM'd him multiple times with questions and he always responds! I've been absolutely blown away by him quality and commitment.


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Watched them all multiple times. Highly recommended for any skill level.

Like others said, the knowledge you gain from this series would take years to acquire the old fashioned way. Won't make you a tournament winner overnight, nothing will. But will give you a rock solid base to make you understand why you should make certain decisions, what you're actually seeing, etc. Created by good people too.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks JT. We appreciate the kudos. We really want nothing more than for people to learn what they need to in order to catch more fish and more consistently. 

t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a note that came in on another board... from Finger Mullet

"And YES, the Trout Support DVDs will help your learning curve too!! Highly recommend!!"
-FingerMullet


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And another note that came through a PM on another board. 

"Thanks for your great instructional DVDs!! Every time I hit the water l see more opportunities that I would have normally paddled by before." - Adam


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And another note that came through a PM on another board. 

"Thanks for your great instructional DVDs!! Every time I hit the water l see more opportunities that I would have normally paddled by before." - Adam

and one other from inside a recent thread on a totally different board. 
"Thanks Tobin, with your DVD's and email exchanges i have really been able to figure out these change between winter and summer. ..."


----------



## hunt91 (Jun 27, 2014)

Had to find out what all the buzz was about... My DVD's will arrive Thursday, just in time to prepare for the weekend trip!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

hunt91 said:


> Had to find out what all the buzz was about... My DVD's will arrive Thursday, just in time to prepare for the weekend trip!


You won't regret it. I love the redfish DVDs.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Great customer service!! Can't wait for my redfish and replacement trout DVD to arrive! 

Thanks Tobin!


----------



## carlinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

well i have nothing to say. I am just adding my 2 cents so i can stay up on the post. 

But seriously i just ordered mine last night and got the status change to shipped so on that it was processed super quick.


----------

